# Brand spanking new Olympic bars



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

The Dw I go to has just been refurbished and has loads of new gear.

This includes new plates and bars.

My problem is that the new bars are like butter, they have like a greasy finish on them.

Any ideas on how long it will take to wear back?

Even with straps, grip was really struggling on a 240 dead.

Ordered some chalk in hope it helps.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sand paper them .


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

That's not a bad idea Ewen, they know me well enough there now and would be surprised if they had a problem with it.


----------



## mc187 (Dec 30, 2007)

would love some new oly bars! most the oly bars my way are bent out of shape!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you only need to do the knurling to get the top coat off but dont take too much off .

i hate waxy bars tell the cnuts to get some TPB in .


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> you only need to do the knurling to get the top coat off but dont take too much off .
> 
> i hate waxy bars tell the cnuts to get some TPB in .


TPB Ewen?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> TPB Ewen?


texas power bar , the knurling rips skin i have a grazed line across my back you wont let go of a TPB .


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> The Dw I go to has just been refurbished and has loads of new gear.
> 
> This includes new plates and bars.
> 
> ...


Hull DW by any chance ?

I'm deadlifting tomorrow, will be using chalk, I reckon a couple of months and they'll be warn in


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

if its just an anti tarnish coating from the manufacture of the bars then try wiping it off with nail polish remover or summit


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

If it's a busy gym they will be fine in a few weekvan.always use chalk or even strap around the bar until it subsides


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> if its just an anti tarnish coating from the manufacture of the bars then try wiping it off with nail polish remover or summit


lol wtf is in your gym bag :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

strongr said:


> Hull DW by any chance ?
> 
> I'm deadlifting tomorrow, will be using chalk, I reckon a couple of months and they'll be warn in


Yeah Hull mate, you train there? If so what times?

Not many people know what a deadlift is there lol.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

ewen said:


> lol wtf is in your gym bag :lol:


lmao!

it was a serious suggestion tho  im sure the gym owner will have some similar cleaning thing somewhere, preferably sovent based.


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Yeah Hull mate, you train there? If so what times?
> 
> Not many people know what a deadlift is there lol.


Usually train between 12 and 2, I find its quietest then

The refurb isn't too bad, once everything is used and abused there the bars will be fine.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

strongr said:


> Usually train between 12 and 2, I find its quietest then
> 
> The refurb isn't too bad, once everything is used and abused there the bars will be fine.


I'm a 4 oclock man, nah its not to bad I suppose.

I just hate change lol.


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I'm a 4 oclock man, nah its not to bad I suppose.
> 
> I just hate change lol.


i avoid 4pm - 6pm far to busy


----------

